# ****youngdon makes 17000th post ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

17000--- wow your fingers must be wore out.LOL.

Sometimes I think your wisdom and wit is what keeps PT roll'in forward .

Thanks for all you do here Don.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree Cat, thats more posts than you and I have and probably a few more farms , he goes above and beyond when it comes to helping people out, thanks yd.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 8, 2010)

I would say you're a popular and highly regarded member, keep up the good work.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! Lots of comments on just about every subject you can think of....Congratulations and can't wait to read the next few thousand.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your posts, comments and insight Don. I agree, with catcapper about your wit and wisdom making PT what it is.

:clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn, doesn't this guy have anything better to do?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I appreciate the kind words. I've certainly got wit (usually preceded by nit according to my wife).


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

17001 Wow you need to go hunting to celebrate!!!! Thanks for all your time and devotion to the site YD!! Congrats


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and to think, he did the last several hundred while moving............as far as your wife's nit wit thing, at least we all are in good company...... :smile:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! Buddy -------Thanks too for what you DO-----sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

hassell said:


> I agree Cat, thats more posts than you and I have and probably a few more farms , he goes above and beyond when it comes to helping people out, thanks yd.


Yup.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

17000, Way to go Don! Keep posting, always great to hear from you!


----------



## Yote Pill (Apr 5, 2012)

That's a whole lotta posts.......


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations on a great milestone. How many keyboards have you gone through?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL still the original...the keys are off by one place though when I hit Q i really get a W....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Don..!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Guess I missed this, Congrats Don at least it was only 7 posts, lol


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, congratulations on 17,000 posts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Geez YD.....do you still have finger tips..... congrats buddy!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Holy Moly!! That there's a bunch of posting.. Congrats!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

In a league of his own - nit or not.


----------

